
Show HN: Maximise Your Annual Leave – UK - leonagano
I built a website (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;maximiseyourannualleave.co.uk" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;maximiseyourannualleave.co.uk</a>) that helps to plan 2018 annual leave in the UK.<p>For example, if you want to book 15 days, you have:<p>- 10 different dates to have 26 days off<p>- 16 different dates to have 25 days off<p>- 31 different dates to have 24 days off<p>Is that useful for someone?
======
duiker101
Very neat! Unfortunately I won't be working any more in the UK for the time
being but as someone that prefers long trips to random weekends this is
absolutely very useful!

~~~
leonagano
Thank you!

